# CC Fahrerinnen?



## Dannii (30. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mich gerade ob es in dem Ladies Bereich auch Cross Country und Cross Country Touren Fahrerinnen gibt.... 

Irgendwie sehe ich hier im Ladies Bereich nur "Downhill Mädels" mit Fullys und Dirtbikes. 
Bin ich die einzige die mit einem Hardtail unterwegs ist??
Bitte outet euch doch einmal 

Vielleicht findet sich hier ja die ein oder andere, die auch gerne CC Touren fährt?!

Liebe Grüße,
Dannii


----------



## Twinkie (31. August 2011)

Hardtail?  Hier ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (31. August 2011)

Hieeer! 
Hardtail, lange Touren, gerne über 100km und mit Rucksack! 

Und das beste ist: Mein Freund hat sich jetzt auch endlich ein schön leichtes Rädchen zusammen gebastelt und muß nicht immer mit dem Panzer mitrollen.


----------



## Dannii (31. August 2011)

Hey. Schön! Es gibt sie ja doch 

Wow. Also für 100km Touren bin ich noch nicht fit genug ^^

Bin noch Anfängerin...


----------



## suro (31. August 2011)

Hoi,

hab zwar nen Fully, fahre aber nicht Downhill. Klar, macht mir runter fahren auf Trails (dürfen ruhig auch mit Wurzeln und Ästen sein) nen riesen Spass, aber ich fahre genau so gerne den Berg rauf und quer Beet (nennt man das CC?) und da schaffe ich bei viel Berg und Tal gerade mal 25km. Finde ich auch net schlimm. 
Denn den Berg hoch schaffe ich manchmal sogar nur 4 km/h wenns steil und nass is. Aber was solls.... Grüsse


----------



## Silvermoon (31. August 2011)

Ich gehöre auch eher der Touren-Fraktion an  Bin bekennende Hardtail-Faherin, aber habe seit kurzem auch ein Tourenfully in meinem Fuhrpark. Da machen Genusstouren noch mal so viel Spaß 

Denke mal, wir haben hier im Forum ne echt gesunde Mischung was die bikenden Mädels betrifft


----------



## Bea5 (31. August 2011)

Zu der Tourenfraktion gehöre ich wohl auch 

Da es bei uns am Niederrhein weniger Auf-und Abfahrten gibt, fahre ich dafür gerne einige km...zb. ins Bergische und dort dann 40-60km.

Bergab(Wurzeln ect) fahre ich noch vorsichtiger, aber ich lerne ...DH würde ich das nicht nennen, das ist nichts für mich das erlerne ich nicht mehr, aber zügig empfinde ich es schon.
Ach so, aus Bequemlichkeitsgründen fahre ich ein Fully seit 3 Jahren.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Hummelbrumm (31. August 2011)

Ich denke ich kann mich dann auch locker zu Tourenfraktion zählen.

Fahre auch einfach so in der gegend rum und wenn ich nen Trail oder was  was ich dafür halte finde fahre ich da auch gerne mal runter.
Bergauf schleiche ich meist aber dafür hab ich auch Zeit, bin ja nicht auf dre Flucht.

Jetzt habe ich ein Fully aber davor hatte ich ain Einsteiger Hardtail.


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2011)

Ja dann, gehör ich wohl auch dazu 
Nach 8 Jahren HT, davor 15 Jahre Starrgabel, mehrere AX, Rundtouren etc....und vielen schönen Erlebnissen auf vielen schönen Touren in vielen verschiedenen Ecken

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539405

Grüße an alle Genießer


----------



## HiFi XS (1. September 2011)

Ich auch! Fahr zwar meistens Touren-Fully aber gern CC-Strecken. 100 km bitte nur im Flachland  Hardtail hätte ich gern - ist bestimmt mein nächstes Bike. Wobei manche sagen, ich fahre den Dämpfer so hart, ist eh wie Hardtail


----------



## M_on_Centurion (1. September 2011)

Ich reihe mich hier mit ein. 
Hardtail, Touren zwischen 30 und 80 km, gerne auch mal in die Berge, bin aber dieses Jahr (noch) nicht dazu gekommen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (1. September 2011)

hmm
hab zwar ein race fully, gehöre aber auch ganz klar zu den cc fahrerinnen 
fahre zwar eindeutig viel lieber bergab als bergauf- bergab gerne mit trails etc, und bergauf schleiche ich genauso wie du   
ist mir aber auch völligst egal- hauptsache ankommen ist momentan meine devise! 
meistens kommen dann touren mit um die 65km und 500-800hm zustande, wenn ich von der haustüre aus los fahre, da ich alleine schon gut 20 km bis zum ersten bergchen habe 

ach ja: ab und zu fällt auch mal ein marathon bzw. rennen an. bzw. sollte es mal mehr werden!


----------



## Chrige (2. September 2011)

Yep, zähle mich auch eher zu der CC-Fraktion. Fahre auch ein Race-Fully und meistens Touren. Die meisten Touren sind dann irgendwo um die 40km und 1000hm (ich wohne fast in den Voralpen). Die grösste Tour bisher habe ich vorgestern gemacht mit 75km und 1550hm. Na ja, die Beine sind noch nicht wieder fit .
Ich fahre auch lieber bergab als bergauf und liebe es wenn es Wurzeln und sonstige verbockte Stellen hat, damit ich technisch gefordert bin. Bergauf schleiche ich und wäre teilweise zu Fuss schneller .
Das eine oder andere Rennen kommt mir während der Saison auch noch dazu mit dem Motto "Mitmachen ist alles".


----------



## schlammdiva (6. September 2011)

Hier passe ich auch hin.
Touren, Trails alles was einem im Wald so vor's Rad kommt.
Das ganze immer mit Spass, Genuss und vor allem ohne Stress.


----------



## Veloce (7. September 2011)

Auch wenn ich  meinen Freerider gerne artgerecht einsetze   fahre ich überwiegend  CC  mal mit Hardtail mal mit Trailfully und im Herbst auch wieder Cyclocross  .


----------



## scylla (7. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung welche Art von Fahrerin ich bin, ich mag mich eigentlich ungern irgendwo einordnen.
Ich treibe mich zwar gerne in Bikeparks rum und mag Tiefenmeter sehr, aber genauso hab ich auch ein kurzhubiges Leichtbaurad und fahre bei Siffwetter auch gelegentlich mal mit dem Cyclocross auf Feldwegen und leichten Trails umher. Wenn ich auf den Rädern fürs Gröbere unterwegs bin, werden da auch meistens Touren mit 1000-3000 hm draus, weil man ja irgendwie hoch kommen muss, um runter zu fahren... böse Zungen würde das auch schon CC nennen 

Die Welt ist nie schwarz oder weiß, sondern grau  (besonders heute, wie ein Blick aus dem Fenster wieder zeigt )


----------



## HiFi XS (7. September 2011)

Richtig. Ich fahr alles, was mein 120mm vorne und hinten hergeben - da kann Frau eine Menge damit anstellen - mit straff aufgepumpte Reifen auch CC Strecken. Auch mal kleinere Sprunge und Kicker nehmen oder ein Weg durch verblockte Trails finden  - egal - ist ja alles Mountainbiking.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. September 2011)

ich zähle mich hier auch dazu! Downhill ist nicht meins, da ist was in meinem Kopf das das nicht möchte  Aber ich fahre schon gern bergab, auch schwierige Trails. Aber insgesamt nenne ich mich mal Tourenfahrer, gern traillastig 
Aber: Bitte nur mit Fully, HT-hoppeln ist nichts für mich


----------



## Veloce (18. September 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Aber: Bitte nur mit Fully, HT-hoppeln ist nichts für mich



Im Winter fahr ich nur Hardtail und Crosser . Mal mit Spikes oder Swampthings  mal mit Minions . Das ist gutes Fahrtechniktraining und die Fullys bleiben salzfrei.
Gegen das Kettengerappel gibts ja simple Kettenführungen  .
Dann noch ne Reverb .....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. September 2011)

werde demnächst mal eines probefahren... aber ich glaub nicht dran


----------



## ActionBarbie (22. September 2011)

CC? Was ist das eigentlich, kann mir mal einer erklären wie man Cross Country definiert?

Ich fahre überall da gerne wo es mir gefällt! Bergauf, bergab, Trail, Waldautobahn, oder auch mal Radweg.

Besitzen tue ich ein 120 mm Fully (im Moment leider ohne Räder  )
und ein Hardtail von Stevens.

Touren bin ich schon gefahren bis 120 Kilometer und 1200 HM, danach war aber Schicht und mein Göttergatte musste mich 5 Kilometer vorm Ziel quasi Wiederbeleben -> Kohlenhydrate, weil ich total unterzuckert war


----------

